

Using GDB to inspect a running Ruby process - sdqali
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/47202759358/using-gdb-to-inspect-a-running-ruby-process

======
garysweaver
A few other helpful tools are:

    
    
      require 'tracer'; Tracer.on
    

That works a lot, but in some cases it can get caught in a loop where it
doesn't print the trace. When that happens, or if I want to just see method
calls, etc. I'll use a tool I wrote called autolog:

    
    
      gem install autolog
    

Then in the code:

    
    
      autolog do
        # some code
      end
    

Autolog is basically a quick and hopefully more intuitive way of using Ruby's
set_trace_func. If all of those don't work, I've listed a few other options in
the README that others have mentioned:
<https://github.com/garysweaver/autolog>

------
IsTom
And you better know that. Once I had to do this and comment out a "winsocks
workaround" in RTS because it would hang ruby process from time to time. 100%
core use per process is bad for production systems.

~~~
kristianp
RTS = realtime strategy? Sorry I'm not up with the latest acronyms.

~~~
IsTom
Runtime system.

